# Turkey Hunting Partner



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I have a friend of mine that wants to Turkey hunt with me but just do the calling. Does he need a license to do this since he will not be carrying a gun?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

... I asked a warden about this because I did not care to shoot anymore just wanted to call for other hunters, this was 14-15 years ago, and was told yes I would... 
Now things could have changed but he told me that at the point I started calling I was now part of the hunt...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

He neds a license.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I guess he would need a license and a turkey permit?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

.....yes.....


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys that where the confusion starts. If he's in the woods w/ you calling, he needs a license, BUT if he doenst have a weapon then he doesnt need a turkey permit-- That was from a Hokcing Co game Warden sev years ago. To me that doesnt make much sense, if the gun stopped people fom having to get the turkey permit, then why would they have to have a license? This is something one of us should call on. If I ahve time today I will


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Thats a good idea to call because things change so ofter...
Post the answer you get and THANKS...
I was told that I would need a license and tag even if all I was going to do is call and I needed that info because I owned a guide service at the time and wanted to be 100% legal...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just tried all offices are closed. 

I was just on the website, no real info as to the question here. PS-Hey did you know that it it LEGAL to use a dog to track down a wounded turkey? I didnt realize that.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

have you checked publication 85 which list regulations in detail? I do not have a copy...
Did not know that but knew you could use them in the fall... 
Not that I would but is that legal in the spring?


----------

